# Cheap graphics card suggestion...



## monsursound (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok...so my graphics card died . Now i dont game any more.So need a graphics card to play HD movies . Please suggest the best, cheap graphics card.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2015)

if you just need a GPU to play HD movies, then your inbuilt HD 2000 is fine for that, it is even capable of bluray decoding via IntelQuicksync


----------



## monsursound (Sep 7, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> if you just need a GPU to play HD movies, then your inbuilt HD 2000 is fine for that, it is even capable of bluray decoding via IntelQuicksync



yea its playing ...but its looks pixelated  if i watch sitting close ...also i think its dropping frames as action sequence looks jerky.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2015)

Then Get a HD 6450, I think its a cheap card that can handle your requirement

Still, I think that the choice of GPU does not impact the quality of video unless its super high bitrate and crazy high resolutions

Intel HD, 2000 or discrete for video playback - Graphics Cards - Graphics Cards

Here's a tom's hardware post on the same


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2015)

Get a Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 @ 6.8k


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 7, 2015)

yeah get a cheap hd6450 for 2k. Should be great for hd videos. but first make sure if its your hd200 or the hd videos that is causing issues.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 8, 2015)

monsursound said:


> yea its playing ...but its looks pixelated  if i watch sitting close ...also i think its dropping frames as action sequence looks jerky.



HD2000 is  sufficient for fullHD content. 
I would check drivers, player settings to check if they are in order.


----------



## monsursound (Sep 9, 2015)

cute.bandar said:


> HD2000 is  sufficient for fullHD content.
> I would check drivers, player settings to check if they are in order.



thanks mate... i updated  my intel hd2000 graphics driver...movies running butter smooth


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2015)

thats Rs 2000 saved, actually that HD 2000 is the equivalent of HD 6450, maybe faster if you overclock it


----------



## hitesh (Sep 10, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> maybe faster if you overclock it



You can't do that, atleast on an h61 motherboard


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 10, 2015)

If you are interested I got a GTX 560Ti lying around as I have bought 960. Can sell it for 3.5K+ shipping.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 10, 2015)

hitesh said:


> You can't do that, atleast on an h61 motherboard



yes you can, I have done it in the past and I own an H61 motherboard..
Go to bios, select manual iGPU frequency, bump it to 1550mhz and you will see noticeable improvement in gaming.. DA:Origins had a 5-10 fps bump @ high settings


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 10, 2015)

monsursound said:


> thanks mate... i updated  my intel hd2000 graphics driver...movies running butter smooth



Great. You are most welcome !


----------



## ico (Sep 11, 2015)

monsursound said:


> thanks mate... i updated  my intel hd2000 graphics driver...movies running butter smooth


yea, most people are still runing the oldest Intel HD 2000/3000 drivers which came with their motherboard drivers CD.

Drivers released after 2 years from the launch of Sandy Bridge had tremendous improvement.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 21, 2015)

Driver update and codec update would solve such video issues. Spending on SUb 3k GPUs is total waste of the entire amount.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2015)

What is the best/cheapest GPU as PhysX Card right now? Anybody?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2015)

My Nvidia 9500 GT was great for a while and then came along HEVC
destroyed my 9500 GT lol. the video would play super slow.

I removed it only to find that my AMD 5300 cpu was enough to run all the 10 HEVC videos @ 1080p


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 21, 2015)

Intel HD2000 works fine for me on PC with latest drivers : running HEVC 720p videos flawlessly


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 23, 2015)

monsursound said:


> Ok...so my graphics card died . Now i dont game any more.So need a graphics card to play HD movies . Please suggest the best, cheap graphics card.



Zotac GT 730 -5200.

Link:ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 730 2GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Buy ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 730 2GB DDR5 Graphics Card Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------

